# Lady of the Lake Gold, Silver, Colossus, RA, PercAdv 2, DIVA



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, I finally put the two Vision DAWs to a test drive. This piece used Two Gold Instances, 1 Silver, Perc Adv 2, 1 RA with one instrument and one Colossus with three instruments. DIVA and Oboe d'amore runing on GIGA machine. The machine never passed the 15% CPU power. Amazing, flawless....superb.....Finally no hassles!!!

Any way, here's the piece

http://forums.keyfax.com/user-files...e%20Lake%20%A92005%20Pablo%20F.%20Schmitt.mp3


----------



## handz (Sep 4, 2005)

Didnt listened yet, but must say this: "Two Gold Instances, 1 Silver, Perc Adv 2, 1 RA with one instrument and one Colossus with three instruments. DIVA and Oboe d'amore runing on GIGA machine"
Im normaly runing 8 Gold instances, 1kontakt with piano + many Opus&SISS in GIGA on one 2GB RAM PC, without problems....


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi handz!

Remember I said, not even 15% CPU power...So obviously I can go much more....I am just so happy, because with my previous machine I had so much limitations...

I set up a template in Gold, with 5 instances of Gold and not even 25 percent CPU...

Simply put, on my old 1 gig machine I would run 2 GOLDs and my computer would freak out....not even one Colossus....

Pablo


----------



## Niah (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow man I wish I had that horsepower, I feel very limited with only 1gb, and even if you render stuff it's just not the same.

Anyhow, great cue, I like mostly the second part when the choirs kick in very powerful stuff.

Keep posting!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 4, 2005)

sweet cue very original "sound" and those runs sound perdy nice! excellent production. Kinda thought the horn soli went on for a little while though, but thats no biggy


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 4, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Thnx for the listen and kind words. Always appreciated. Nothing better than feedback from the masters themselves!

Evan, the horn soli I'd say was a rip off ( :D ) from John Williams. Not the melody neither the harmony, just the approach. If you have heard The Patriot Main Titles Theme, at the end he ends the piece with just horns and then falls back into the main melody. I noticed he did this also with Saving Private Ryan's Hymn for the Fallen. I wrote the Horns with the idea of keeping the piece beefed up, but when I heard them on there own, it just spoke to me differently. So i guess it was an unconscious rip off :shock: Seemed to be "right" to me. So I left it that way :D

Anyway, thanks for your kind comments!

Pablo


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah i figured..i saw the patriot just a week ago, this works great within film context as BS music just to keep a general feel for the scene, but as far as on its own..well..i just dont think JW would do a horn soli that long in his concert work. ya know?


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 4, 2005)

You have a good point Evan.....

Holy Crap... :D 

Should I go back and rework the Horn soli? Maybe add some Harp arpegiation in there? Or some soft choir melody? :? 

Pablo


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 4, 2005)

FilmComposerZ said:


> You have a good point Evan.....
> 
> Holy Crap... :D
> 
> ...



hehe..just say that its for a score :wink:


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 5, 2005)

:idea: Another good point Evan...

Yes, this piece was created for a fantasy game about King Authur and the Knights of the Round Table. The Lady of the Lake (Vivien) is a character of this Authurian legend... :D

Pablo


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 5, 2005)

Theo & Scott,

My heroes! Thnx for your listen and feedback. Priceless...

Scott, congrats! Hewitt is still in the US Open...Good luck to him!

Pablo


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 6, 2005)

hey pablo,

really cool stuff but i think the same when i hear the horn solos. it is just going on and compared to the parts before it is lacking in e.g. high and soft string atmo/pads ... maybe a deep drum or something. it is just too solo-ish for that piece. also the high men choirs in the back sound a bit artificial.

also another question: how do you set you buffer settings. i am always interested to know that and also i hear people have a lot of trouble with crashes on, let's say, Kontakt2 and heavy ram usage.

when i used the gold instruments i always set the buffer to 144 each so i was able to load tons of instrument without crackles, i think it was around 4 completely filled kompakts on one 3 ghz pc.


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Thnx Guys!

Alex, I'll look into it. Maybe do some low perc for the first run of those solo horn, and leave the second more the way it is.

I'll try and see what happenes!

Thnks for the feedback!

Paqblo


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Alex, I have not looked at the buffer setting in the Kiontakt players. I trust that VisionDAW set them up to an optimum point...I'll look at them and let you know

Pablo


----------



## DPK (Sep 13, 2005)

Very nice piece Pablo !! I really enjoyed it.

Would you be so kind as to tell me what patches specifically you used for the fast string lines/runs. They where from Gold right? I thought they were pretty believable.

Dan-


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 13, 2005)

thnx D!

The runs are done with the quick up and down violins and I copied the MIDI to a track that plays the Butter Legato patches...so yu have both patches running the same line....

Pablo


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 13, 2005)

FilmComposerZ said:


> Alex, I have not looked at the buffer setting in the Kiontakt players. I trust that VisionDAW set them up to an optimum point...I'll look at them and let you know
> 
> Pablo



hmm, even the company would have set the buffers for me, i would no one trust but myself how to adjust my buffers.

everyone using instruments and templates different. so i don't believe that the visian daw guys are hardcore composers. well, they now about all that stuff for sure but they are not really into it - their main job is to build computers.


----------

